# More bad press for hunting



## TJP (1 March 2011)

N Ireland - USPCA & PSNI seized 2 stags, trailer & vehicle that they believe were about to be released for hunting.  Looks like there would be little doubt that this was the case.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-12609138


----------



## Binkle&Flip (2 March 2011)

TJP said:



			N Ireland - USPCA & PSNI seized 2 stags, trailer & vehicle that they believe were about to be released for hunting.  Looks like there would be little doubt that this was the case.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-12609138

Click to expand...

I am suprised nobody else has answered your post TJP. Yes, it is more bad press for hunting. Sadly, hunts have always used these methods for providing sport for those who have payed the days cap and expect action. How many times have the field not noticed the terrierman lying in cover ready to release the bagged fox just ahead of the hounds?


----------



## Fiagai (2 March 2011)

TJP said:



			N Ireland - USPCA & PSNI seized 2 stags, trailer & vehicle that they believe were about to be released for hunting.  Looks like there would be little doubt that this was the case.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-12609138

Click to expand...

Ignoring the idiotic comments of the two rabbits (B&F) above...

I'm sure the relevant bodies and police will ascertain the true facts of this case

But for for everyones information, this is the current situation: There are no staghound packs in Northern Ireland.  Fox hounds are not trained to hunt deer.  They are conditioned when young to follow the line for foxes only

Fox hounds knew when they are on the wrong scent and will be called off by hunt staf if they start to go wrong.

Remember not all "hunting" is by mounted hunts...just as not all motorists are hoody wearing joyriders...


----------



## Binkle&Flip (2 March 2011)

I guess the trailer didnt belong to the County Down Staghounds then.


----------



## TJP (2 March 2011)

They have changed their name. The issue is the fact that the deer may have been transported with the intent to hunt.  Not that there is a staghound pack.


----------



## Fiagai (2 March 2011)

Binkle&Flip said:



			I guess the trailer didnt belong to the County Down Staghounds then.
		
Click to expand...


*sigh*  misinformed again...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (3 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			*sigh*  misinformed again...
		
Click to expand...

Fiagai,dont you find this thread highly frustrating dealing with monitors and other miscreants?


----------



## Paddydou (3 March 2011)

Binkle&Flip said:



			I am suprised nobody else has answered your post TJP. Yes, it is more bad press for hunting. Sadly, hunts have always used these methods for providing sport for those who have payed the days cap and expect action. How many times have the field not noticed the terrierman lying in cover ready to release the bagged fox just ahead of the hounds?
		
Click to expand...

Mmm I think a live fox in a bag would be noticable... The noise the struggling and quite frankly I am buggared if I would be the one holding the bag so can't see any other poor sod wanting to! Terriermen also tend to be in the thick of it and not hiding behind hedges... Thats the Antis job and yes I have seen anti's sneak strange foxes into territories and do all sorts of other nasty things that do nothing for animal rights or are remotely kind to any animals!

This sounds like an extract from a LACS leaflet!


----------



## Spudlet (3 March 2011)

My great uncle was a terrierman, and I'm damn sure he never had a bag of foxes tucked under one arm... he wasn't one for hiding either, unless he needed to make use of a handy bit of cover for personal reasons


----------



## Binkle&Flip (3 March 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Mmm I think a live fox in a bag would be noticable... The noise the struggling and quite frankly I am buggared if I would be the one holding the bag so can't see any other poor sod wanting to!
		
Click to expand...

Noise and struggling??


----------



## TJP (3 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Fiagai,dont you find this thread highly frustrating dealing with monitors and other miscreants?
		
Click to expand...

Gotta ask. Is this aimed at me?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (3 March 2011)

TJP said:



			Gotta ask. Is this aimed at me?
		
Click to expand...

no, certainly NOT, sorry if you thought it was-


----------



## rosie fronfelen (3 March 2011)

Binkle&Flip said:



			I am suprised nobody else has answered your post TJP. Yes, it is more bad press for hunting. Sadly, hunts have always used these methods for providing sport for those who have payed the days cap and expect action. How many times have the field not noticed the terrierman lying in cover ready to release the bagged fox just ahead of the hounds?
		
Click to expand...

Christ, another load of twaddle, you are wildly misinformed here and are starting to write serious nonsense,what are you trying to do -give every hunt a bad name, if so i think you'd better stop now?


----------



## Fiagai (3 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Fiagai,dont you find this thread highly frustrating dealing with monitors and other miscreants?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed although I dont think "monitors" is an apt term - nazis might be more suitable.



Paddydou said:



			...This sounds like an extract from a LACS leaflet!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same thing...funny these idiotic comments come from an individual  who although doesn't hunt on horseback, "Supports their local Foxhound Pack", "is happy with the 2004 Hunting Act" (even though it allows for foxes to be shot etc) and has no problem with "foxes being hunted by dogs" (sic) as long as the dogs don't kill!.  They have also stated that they believe that LACS dont know their "arse from the elbow"!.   

Does all of this add up - the answer is no.  If he doesn't hunt but doesn't suscibe to the universe accordings to LACS, then where are they getting the misinformation for the little verbal rant about bagged foxes and terriermen?

They must think everyone on here is completely naive and unable to see what they are really up to...


----------



## VoR (3 March 2011)

What happened over-the-water is indeed bad for hunting, it shouldn't happen, it's not either under the ban or not, 'sport'.
On the subject of removing an animal from one habitat to another, caring individuals who remove an urban fox and put it back in the country where it belongs should also be aware that their instincts have changed and they will sometimes run in to a pack of hounds not away from, which can lead to it being killed, but also the potential if a LACS monitor had this on film, for packs that were hunting legally to be open to prosecution. 
We shouldn't deliberately put quarry in the line of the hounds, but people through their own stupidity shouldn't either!


----------



## Judgemental (3 March 2011)

What bad press?

I watched the clip and all I saw was a couple of reared deer from a deer farm, stags or hinds - difficult to see. In the back of a trailer being taken to market, to be culled or moved from one deer park to another.

I did not see any evidence of any hounds, hunting, horses or anything remotely connected with hunting.

I think there is an *agent provocateur *at work in this rather silly report.


----------



## TJP (3 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			no, certainly NOT, sorry if you thought it was-
		
Click to expand...

No problem. Slight misunderstanding on my part.


----------



## Fiagai (3 March 2011)

Please note it is not illegal to hunt stags in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Judgemental (3 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			Please note it is not illegal to hunt stags in Northern Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

Bearing in mind my last post and the fact no hunting anywhere in Ireland - The Republic or Nothern Ireland is banned or illegal, what is all the fuss about.

Sorry folks don't see the point of this post.

Indeed it just goes to show how those opposed to a very necessary function, will twist and spin the facts.


----------



## VoR (3 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			Please note it is not illegal to hunt stags in Northern Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, still not sporting to 'import' them though, however, post above may well have uncovered this report as 'propoganda'!!??


----------



## Fiagai (3 March 2011)

I also find it very perculiar that the two stags which were reported to be farmed animals were then released into the wild!  This is akin to seizing a cow on its way to market and realeasing it to run wild on a mountain

...something smells here and its not the stags!


----------



## Binkle&Flip (3 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Christ, another load of twaddle, you are wildly misinformed here and are starting to write serious nonsense,what are you trying to do -give every hunt a bad name, if so i think you'd better stop now?
		
Click to expand...

Oh do be quiet and stop pretending you have any say over what I write dear!


----------



## Binkle&Flip (3 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			Agreed although I dont think "monitors" is an apt term - nazis might be more suitable.



I was just thinking the same thing...funny these idiotic comments come from an individual  who although doesn't hunt on horseback, "Supports their local Foxhound Pack", "is happy with the 2004 Hunting Act" (even though it allows for foxes to be shot etc) and has no problem with "foxes being hunted by dogs" (sic) as long as the dogs don't kill!.  They have also stated that they believe that LACS dont know their "arse from the elbow"!.   

Does all of this add up - the answer is no.  If he doesn't hunt but doesn't suscibe to the universe accordings to LACS, then where are they getting the misinformation for the little verbal rant about bagged foxes and terriermen?

They must think everyone on here is completely naive and unable to see what they are really up to...
		
Click to expand...

I get it now  You are not allowed to support legal hunting or the Hunting Act or your local pack and friends unless you support LACS (according to you).
You cannot support your friends who shoot unless you want to also kill foxes with dogs ( according to you).
You cannot agree with flushing unless the dogs are then allowed to kill the flushed animal ( according to you).
Oh, and according to YOU I am a HE?????????!


----------



## SusieT (3 March 2011)

To whomever said NI don't have staghounds. A quick google suggests they do.. County Down Staghounds....
Sounds like it has been going on for a while. EEjits really, and as for the master who says he didn't know the trailer was being used *eyeroll*. All very fishy and they deserve to be prosecuted frankly.


----------



## VoR (3 March 2011)

Binkle&Flip said:



			Oh do be quiet and stop pretending you have any say over what I write dear!
		
Click to expand...

Noone does or should have the right to control what you write or indeed what you think, however, others should be afforded the same tolerance of their views without the need to desolve all discussions in to childish name-calling.


----------



## Binkle&Flip (3 March 2011)

VoR said:



			Noone does or should have the right to control what you write or indeed what you think, however, others should be afforded the same tolerance of their views without the need to desolve all discussions in to childish name-calling.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree and have not once resorted to name calling despite a suprising amount of provocation VoR.


----------



## VoR (3 March 2011)

Binkle&Flip said:



			I fully agree and have not once resorted to name calling despite a suprising amount of provocation VoR.
		
Click to expand...

Have anly just started looking at this forum and the tone of your posts, whether intended or not can sometimes be a little provocative, how something is written is not always how it is perceived by others, although I do see that others have a similar problem.


----------



## Fiagai (3 March 2011)

SusieT said:



			To whomever said NI don't have staghounds. A quick google suggests they do.. County Down Staghounds....
Sounds like it has been going on for a while. EEjits really, and as for the master who says he didn't know the trailer was being used *eyeroll*. All very fishy and they deserve to be prosecuted frankly.
		
Click to expand...

SusieT  Check your facts and dates.  Co Down Staghounds have no recent listings.  

As stated its not illegal to hunt stags in NI.  

In the UK (including NI), horse trailers do not require registration documents like cars and other vehicles so how was the trailer "registered" to the hunt....


This story still smells very bad....


----------



## Binkle&Flip (3 March 2011)

VoR said:



			Have anly just started looking at this forum and the tone of your posts, whether intended or not can sometimes be a little provocative, how something is written is not always how it is perceived by others, although I do see that others have a similar problem. 

Click to expand...


----------



## TJP (3 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			SusieT  Check your facts and dates.  Co Down Staghounds have no recent listings.  

As stated its not illegal to hunt stags in NI.  

In the UK (including NI), horse trailers do not require registration documents like cars and other vehicles so how was the trailer "registered" to the hunt....


This story still smells very bad....
		
Click to expand...

Fiagai you are correct. It is not illegal to hunt stags, it is illegal to transport them to hunt. There is no longer a hunt called Co Down staghounds. The only way I can think of a trailer being 'registered' would be via receipt or if it is chipped etc linked to an individual or organisation. Doesn't mean it hasn't been resold to someone else. I got a call re a trailer I used to own about 3 years after I sold it. Police traced me through the chasis number.


----------



## TJP (3 March 2011)

B&F please don't turn this into another discussion like the fox 'holes' one


----------



## Binkle&Flip (3 March 2011)

Not a problem and no further comment from me TJP


----------



## TJP (3 March 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Fiagai (3 March 2011)

Binkle&Flip said:



			I get it now  You are not allowed to support legal hunting or the Hunting Act or your local pack and friends unless you support LACS (according to you).
You cannot support your friends who shoot unless you want to also kill foxes with dogs ( according to you).
You cannot agree with flushing unless the dogs are then allowed to kill the flushed animal ( according to you)....
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you didn't read the post at all....please go back and read it carefully. 

Just for your sake I will try to explain slowly...the point was it doesnt add up at all...you can claim all the crazy activities and contradictory opinions you like - it makes no difference,  it still does not add up....

I will try and remember to use smaller words and shorter sentences for you in future...oh I forgot you have agreed not to turn this thread into a repeat of the "fox holes" one....


----------



## EAST KENT (3 March 2011)

The stags involved were obviously farmed ones,probably off to slaughter,their antlers were sawn off,which is standard practice on deer farms.What a lot some people can make out of nothing.


----------



## VoR (4 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			I will try and remember to use smaller words and shorter sentences for you in future...oh I forgot you have agreed not to turn this thread into a repeat of the "fox holes" one....
		
Click to expand...

Unhelpful, the sheer fact that you reply like this means that this thread is in danger of descending in to the pro v. anti fracas that the 'fox holes' one did. You have one opinion, B&F another, people can have opposing views and opinions neither is necessarily wrong, just different and abuse (whether direct or implied) doesn't present anyone in the 'best light' and demeans their argument IMHO.


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2011)

TJP said:



			N Ireland - USPCA & PSNI seized 2 stags, trailer & vehicle that they believe were about to be released for hunting.  Looks like there would be little doubt that this was the case.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-12609138

Click to expand...

Disgracefull and disgusting, if this is true.


----------



## VoR (4 March 2011)

If these stags were to be brought to a location purely to hunt then it is indeed wrong, however, watch the report and listen to it, whilst considering that the media want to make the story as dramatic as possible and those they speak to on camera are only those who oppose hunting (no balance, which is a typical media trick which many fall for!).

It states, 'the USPCA believe..' and the USPCA inspector states, 'we firmly believe.....' there is no evidence provided that these stags were to be hunted, finally, the reporter implies that the hunt being cancelled was due to these stags being found, it could just as easily be the master, who had already been contacted and would know that there was to be a lot of attention and therefore could endanger people, deciding that the best option would be to cancel.

All too often half truths and insinuations of the media are accepted as fact with little and sometimes no proof, don't be hood-winked they just want to sell papers and improve TV ratings!


----------



## Rowreach (4 March 2011)

The fact that they needed a vet to come along and identify them as stags makes you wonder about the people involved in this   and releasing farmed stags into the wild


----------



## VoR (4 March 2011)

Rowreach said:



			The fact that they needed a vet to come along and identify them as stags makes you wonder about the people involved in this   and releasing farmed stags into the wild 

Click to expand...

See my previous about urban foxes, mindless and pretty much a death sentence, especially as they released these stags onto a country which is legally (I think we've established it's legal in Ireland) hunted!  Weird, just plain weird!


----------



## Fiagai (4 March 2011)

VoR said:



			...the sheer fact that you reply like this means that this thread is in danger of descending in to the pro v. anti fracas that the 'fox holes' one did. You have one opinion, B&F another, people can have opposing views and opinions neither is necessarily wrong, just different and abuse (whether direct or implied) doesn't present anyone in the 'best light' and demeans their argument IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I agree VoR.  My reply above was based on the OP ignoring the original post and misquoting the content.  This seems to be a common modus operandi of this poster.  Btw the "fox hole" one was hijacked with misinformation posted alledgely from the 2004 Hunting Act and then used to berate those tried to quote the correct information on whether this was "illegal" or not.  I agree all opinions are valid - however when false information as opposed to opinion is posted  it shouldn't go unchallenged.

So I will ask the question that I posted in that last post once again 

B&F has stated that they do not hunt and don't suscibe to LACS, then where are they getting the facts about bagged foxes and terriermen?  An answer would be very informative....


----------



## Herne (4 March 2011)

VoR said:



			Unhelpful, the sheer fact that you reply like this means that this thread is in danger of descending in to the pro v. anti fracas that the 'fox holes' one did.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. 

How do you propose that controversial issues should be discussed on a hunting forum without descending into a pro. vs. anti debate?


----------



## VoR (4 March 2011)

Herne said:



			Interesting. 

How do you propose that controversial issues should be discussed on a hunting forum without descending into a pro. vs. anti debate?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, but the thread had nothing to do with the issue, simply got hijacked, this was a straight question that got an answer, end of.


----------



## Binkle&Flip (4 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			B&F has stated that they do not hunt and don't suscibe to LACS, then where are they getting the facts about bagged foxes and terriermen?  An answer would be very informative....[/QUOT

My apologies firstly to TJP for posting after I promised I would not but a certain lie must be addressed by this soletry post. Perhaps Fiagai would have the decency to take this to pm with me if needs be.
Fiagai I have never said that I do not hunt as well you know!!! I simply do not ride horses. You claimed that you reported me for being untruthfull on this forum to the moderator, yet happily lie about me. Rather two faced if you dont mind me saying 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fiagai (4 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			...My reply was based on the OP ignoring the original post and misquoting the content. This seems to be a common modus operandi of this poster.
		
Click to expand...




Fiagai said:



			...B&F has stated that they do not hunt and don't suscibe to LACS, then where are they getting the facts about bagged foxes and terriermen?  An answer would be very informative...
		
Click to expand...

Once again BFs irrelevant reply below simply verifies the statement above....



Binkle&Flip said:



			...a certain lie must be addressed by this soletry post. Perhaps Fiagai would have the decency to take this to pm with me if needs be.
Fiagai I have never said that I do not hunt as well you know!!! I simply do not ride horses. You claimed that you reported me for being untruthfull on this forum to the moderator, yet happily lie about me. Rather two faced if you dont mind me saying
		
Click to expand...

This really is hillarious BF!  re: "lie/untruthfull"?  I seriously dont believe you know what this means.  You accused Alec Swann and myself as being the one and same poster and harassing you.  An accusation which was a blatant attack on two genuine Forum members.  Thats why you were reported, nothing else .

So you never said that you do not hunt?  Would you like to think about that?  Now before we get into semantics we are talking here about mounted fox hunting - you posted the following reply in the thread "A question from a Binkle comment "



Binkle&Flip said:



			...I simply do not ride horses
		
Click to expand...




Binkle&Flip said:



			...No I do not hunt on a horse.
		
Click to expand...

In your profile you list your Interests as Interests 




			"Dogs, riding and my children"
		
Click to expand...

Ok so you dont ride horses, dont hunt on a horse yet you like riding!  What do do ride then? Elephants?  Oh I get it - you go tiger hunting tigers on elephants with a shotgun...I'm glad thats cleared up anyway!

Btw what is a "Soletry Post"?  and I have no intention of pm'ing you as I am quite aware of your agenda there.  

You have been exposed for what you clearly are...
*A fraud, a troll and a troublemaker.*


----------



## Fiagai (5 March 2011)

Oh and I forgot....



Binkle&Flip said:



			... How many times have the field not noticed the terrierman lying in cover ready to release the bagged fox just ahead of the hounds?
		
Click to expand...

Please answer the original question...

Where are you getting your information from?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 March 2011)

I say BF is nothing more than a sab with its  own agenda.


----------



## Binkle&Flip (5 March 2011)

"Fiagai I have never said that I do not hunt as well you know!!! I simply do not ride horses" TO DO SO!

I really cannot be bothered to be so carefull about writing in a manner that suits you. You know full well what I meant 

"Please answer the original question...

Where are you getting your information from?"

From friends who work for the hunts, terriermen, followers.


----------



## Binkle&Flip (5 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			I say BF is nothing more than a sab with its  own agenda.
		
Click to expand...

I really couldnt care less what you think my dear. I havent seen you add anything to these discussions so far other than name calling!


----------



## EAST KENT (5 March 2011)

I don`t believe a word of that,like Rosie we believe we have you sussed. However,as Alec firstly suggested a suitable home for troublesome rabbits is indeed Coventry.Goodbye.


----------



## Binkle&Flip (5 March 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			I don`t believe a word of that,like Rosie we believe we have you sussed. However,as Alec firstly suggested a suitable home for troublesome rabbits is indeed Coventry.Goodbye.
		
Click to expand...

Bye EAST KENT, have fun in the asylum Rosie appears to be taking charge of.
Love B&F from Coventry x x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 March 2011)

I have no intention to partake in discussions, what is the point- the hunters on here know me so why chat to a knowall, know nothing?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 March 2011)

Binkle&Flip said:



			Bye EAST KENT, have fun in the asylum Rosie appears to be taking charge of.
Love B&F from Coventry x x
		
Click to expand...

coventry? what hunts are in Coventry?I  thought you were west country?


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 March 2011)

It would appear that even some of the hunt supporters here don't know much about the Ward Union - or 'hunting the carted stag' - which was going on until the Greens pushed a ban through last year.  The Ward Union still maintains its infrastructure, it's magnificent herd of deer, and its knackery service and social events while working to get the ban lifted.

See  http://www.wardunionhunt.ie/News.html

It seems unlikely that the two deer in the trailer were being 'carted' for hunting (you only need one, and it is impossible to have a stag hunt on the qt - OR by accident!!


----------



## Binkle&Flip (5 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			coventry? what hunts are in Coventry?I  thought you were west country?
		
Click to expand...

And you think I post nonsense


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 March 2011)

Binkle&Flip said:



			And you think I post nonsense 

Click to expand...

YES--its all you ever do and to try to outwit Janet George with your trash is a damn insult.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			But for for everyones information, this is the current situation: There are no staghound packs in Northern Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

Incorrect. Indeed there is.
I find it quite disturbing that so many of you have no interest in BBC reports, past and present that produce filmed reports and possible evidence of cruelty.
Surely,hunting can not be the only sport in the world that has no rogues and wrongdoers ?
Thank goodness you guys aren't in charge of drug testing in horse racing.


----------



## Fiagai (5 March 2011)

horserider said:



			Incorrect. Indeed there is.
I find it quite disturbing that so many of you have no interest in BBC reports, past and present that produce filmed reports and possible evidence of cruelty.
Surely,hunting can not be the only sport in the world that has no rogues and wrongdoers ?
Thank goodness you guys aren't in charge of drug testing in horse racing.

Click to expand...


Really?  Of course the media always portrays the absolute truth....
Do please enlighten us ignorant ones and the name of the hunt in question is?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			Really?  Of course the media always portrays the absolute truth....
Do please enlighten us ignorant ones and the name of the hunt in question is?
		
Click to expand...

 Do you really know so little about the sport you seem to be so interested in ? Oh dear...
 With regard to the point that only one stag is hunted, that is quite so, but 2 are often carted, the second one as a spare. 

I am not up for debate about the rights and wrongs of stag hunting, I do feel rather irked by the failure to discuss the actual report. Extremism of any kind is off putting, particularly when on any incident where hunts may have  got it wrong, you blindly fail to look for the truth, which is not in the interests of the sport.


----------



## Binkle&Flip (5 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			YES--its all you ever do and to try to outwit Janet George with your trash is a damn insult.
		
Click to expand...

A "damn insult", to reply to another poster  Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Binkle&Flip (5 March 2011)

horserider said:



			Do you really know so little about the sport you seem to be so interested in ? Oh dear...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 March 2011)

horserider said:



			I do feel rather irked by the failure to discuss the actual report. Extremism of any kind is off putting, particularly when on any incident where hunts may have  got it wrong, you blindly fail to look for the truth, which is not in the interests of the sport.
		
Click to expand...

That's because there was NOTHING in the original report - other than evidence that the person making accusations (based on 2 stags in a trailer) knew absolutely NOTHING about hunting the carted stag.  There has never been any secret about what the Ward Union does - hell, their website tells it all on the internet!

I have no idea if they are still hunting the carted stag or not.  I know the NI Govt passed a ban - but when that ban became law I do not know.  But if I was trying to prove that they are, I'd try and find a bit more evidence than 2 stags in a trailer!


----------



## Fiagai (6 March 2011)

horserider said:



			Do you really know so little about the sport you seem to be so interested in ? Oh dear...
 With regard to the point that only one stag is hunted, that is quite so, but 2 are often carted, the second one as a spare. 

I am not up for debate about the rights and wrongs of stag hunting, I do feel rather irked by the failure to discuss the actual report. Extremism of any kind is off putting, particularly when on any incident where hunts may have  got it wrong, you blindly fail to look for the truth, which is not in the interests of the sport.
		
Click to expand...

HR ....It is not constructive to any discusion to jump in and make vague statements about the subject in general

If you have factual information relative to what went on this instance then that will be beneficial to - otherwise you are not contributing to the discussion  that is ongoing


You didn't answer the question posed - and the name of the hunt in question is?


----------



## Fiagai (6 March 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			That's because there was NOTHING in the original report - other than evidence that the person making accusations (based on 2 stags in a trailer) knew absolutely NOTHING about hunting the carted stag.  There has never been any secret about what the Ward Union does - hell, their website tells it all on the internet!

I have no idea if they are still hunting the carted stag or not.  I know the NI Govt passed a ban - but when that ban became law I do not know.  But if I was trying to prove that they are, I'd try and find a bit more evidence than 2 stags in a trailer!
		
Click to expand...

JG - I apologise of I have taken your up wrong but...
This media report is from Northern Ireland.  There was a stag hunting pack in NI -but their current status is unclear.   

The Ward union are a Southern Ireland hunt. The ROI government banned stag hunting in the south of Ireland last year. The Ward Union is still going and looking to overturn the ban.

Stag hunting is still legal in Northern Ireland. In the media report the two stags in the trailer and the information on the "cancelled hunt" occured in two different locations.  (this is not made clear in the video).  The "farmed dear" were for some inexplicable reason then released into the wild.   

The incident is now under investigation by the proper authorities and if there are any prosections to bring I am sure we will hear about it in the _media_


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			JG - I apologise of I have taken your up wrong but...
This media report is from Northern Ireland.  There was a stag hunting pack in NI -but their current status is unclear.   

The Ward union are a Southern Ireland hunt. The ROI government banned stag hunting in the south of Ireland last year. The Ward Union is still going and looking to overturn the ban.

Stag hunting is still legal in Northern Ireland. In the media report the two stags in the trailer and the information on the "cancelled hunt" occured in two different locations.  (this is not made clear in the video).  The "farmed dear" were for some inexplicable reason then released into the wild.   

The incident is now under investigation by the proper authorities and if there are any prosections to bring I am sure we will hear about it in the _media_

Click to expand...

No apology necessary - you are quite right!  My brain gets totally addled where Irish politics AND Irish geography are concerned.  The NI pack was the Co Down Staghounds - who also hunted the carted stag, I believe, but closed down in 1998 when the NI Govt - under pressure from antis - decided that the deer were 'domestic' and therefore covered by the the Welfare of Animals Act, 1972.

The deer in the pics certainly did not look the slightest bit like the magnificent antlered stags always used by the Ward Union!


----------



## Fiagai (6 March 2011)

In the interests of a rational discusion the sole use of smilies in response to any post is infact trolling.  It contributes nothing in the way of discussion  to the thread.


----------

